# Building your own SteriPEN



## Wangstang (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know if anyone if familiar with the SteriPEN, but it essentially uses UV light to kill anything that can make you sick in contaminated water:
http://www.steripen.com/steripen_products.html

I've got a few Surefire 6P lights as well as a drop in UV bulb from SolarForce:
http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/content.jsp?id=7.3&template=ba.tmp.html

In theory, could I use the UV bulb in a 6P to create drinkable water?

It looks like SteriPEN uses some sort of an acrylic cone to channel the light down like a light saber into the water source to ensure full penetraton of the light.

Is there a way to construct a similar cone for the 6P?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Norm (Oct 13, 2009)

This will answer your questions
Norm


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 14, 2009)

Norm,
I stumbled across that thread last night which I also posted in.

It looks like these LED's could be used:
http://www.socled.com/en/product/prd/DeepUVLED255.asp

The problem would be sourcing them, especially in a drop in configuration.

I suspsect that if one could get these LED's into a 6P drop in, you could sell a large supply of them to the Survival/Camping crowd. Given the voltage available from the 6P battery configuration, I would think that you could treat water by the 5 gallon container and not the smaller container sizes that the SteriPEN products are designed to treat.

Wes


----------

